
The iPhone Threat to Adobe, Microsoft, Sun, Real, BREW, Symbian - wmorein
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/RD/RDM.Tech.Q2.07/879DD82D-5595-4746-BFCE-524BBA7C7A85.html
======
pg
If I were Steve Jobs, I'd get Adobe and Microsoft into a bidding war over
whether the iPhone will run Flash or Silverlight. If (a) the two are close in
power, (b) all browsers can run either, (c) the iPhone runs only one, and (d)
the iPhone is very popular, then the one the iPhone doesn't run dies.

(a) seems to be true, (b) is currently true, modulo install, and (d) looks
likely. So if Apple decided to make (c) true, they could probably anoint a
winner.

~~~
y2x
What marketshare do you think iphone needs to make such an impact?

And why do you think it will gain that huge marketshare?

Its the first "nice looking internet in your pocket". But is that enough to
take over the mobile world? Couldnt other companies create type-on-screen
devices with round edges?

First Mover = guaranteed success?

~~~
pg
5%. iPod. It's more. No.

------
mattculbreth
Good article. One thing it says resonates with me--the part about developers
choosing to avoid flash since the iPhone won't support it. Our app has
reporting and charting as a main feature and some of the best charting
components are flash-based. I've already decided to find something else
(JS/CSS/whatever) so that it can run on the iPhone.

~~~
gibsonf1
We're generating svg graph files with AT&T's open source graphviz product.
Graphviz is really impressive.

~~~
wmorein
Unfortunately I tested the iPhone Safari -- it doesn't support svg right now.
Safari for Leopard is supposed to support it so I imagine it will come in an
update.

~~~
gibsonf1
That _is_ unfortunate. I'll send an email to my friend on the Iphone sw team
about it right now.

~~~
gibsonf1
My friend from Iphone sw: "I have no idea when this will be available."

 _sigh_

------
danw
I don't think what the iphone supports will matter much in the long run, it's
what devices like these nokias that will have the biggest impact on the future
of mobile <http://www.nokia.com/A4405104>

------
strayLolCat1
The most pointless article ever. Mobile phones are not new things! iPhone is
just another mobile phone.No one is going to stop developing in Flash or Java
just because it doesn't work on iPhone. Those who wanna cater to the iPhone
market will make a "watered down version" of the app. Just the way an m site
is developed for mobile browser.Thats it.

~~~
jsjenkins168
The iPhone is more than "just another mobile phone". It is a paradigm shift in
the wireless industry by a very influential company.

It is widely gaining acceptance so as a developer, supporting it is a very
important consideration. Simply "watering down" your app is not always
possible when you are trying to do things besides serve simple HTML with no
hardware interaction.

~~~
strayLolCat1
I agree with you, iPhone is not just a mobile phone..its a LOT more than . But
how much has the mobile phone industry influenced the formats targeted for
desktop till date? Just because of the fact that Apple dont want Flash or Java
on their device doesnt mean its the end of these formats.

If another device maker come up with a cheaper phone with a more powerful
browser, with support for Java and Flash, things will change. Always, the
fittest will survive. Flash and java are necessary evils(if you think they are
evil).

 _I dont care about the Apple logo. As of now N800 is far more better than the
iPhone. And no, i dont care if you dare to call your mp3 player "ipod"._

------
mynameishere
So it will take 1 (one) must-have application written in Flash or Java to make
iPhone buyers look like fools? Sounds okay to me.

~~~
andreyf
If it's really a must-have application, writing it in Flash/Java leaves you
open to a competitor starting off with ~1 million affluent users just by
rewriting it in JS.

